# Olympus OM-D E-M10 II vs Sony a6000 vs Panasonic G7



## djdelarosa25 (May 9, 2017)

I'm searching for my first camera and these seem to be great choices. I'm looking for a balance between good photo and video quality. The reason why I'm getting a camera is I want to make photography hobby and want to get into the basics of it. Video, on the other hand, is for school projects since they make us do lots of films and ads and stuff. Lens upgradability is not an issue (yet).

Which of these is the best?


----------



## dck22 (May 9, 2017)

Fujifilm X-T2


----------



## djdelarosa25 (May 9, 2017)

dck22 said:


> Fujifilm X-T2



Way over my budget


----------



## chuasam (May 12, 2017)

If you're left eye dominant, get the Olympus.
If you're planning to do more than just a little video, get the Sony.


----------



## beagle100 (May 12, 2017)

djdelarosa25 said:


> I'm searching for my first camera and these seem to be great choices. I'm looking for a balance between good photo and video quality. The reason why I'm getting a camera is I want to make photography hobby and want to get into the basics of it. Video, on the other hand, is for school projects since they make us do lots of films and ads and stuff. Lens upgradability is not an issue (yet).
> 
> Which of these is the best?



Lens upgradability ?    .... is that a real word?
*Canon *
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

